# If you lose your mucus plug gradually, what would it look like?



## babynewbie

Heads up TMI...

Im way overthinking things :haha: But for the last couple of weeks ive been getting a TON of discharge, with kind of a yellowy/browny tinge to it. But its been like blobs of jelly almost (sorry!) not loose watery discharge. And i mean ive been getting LOADS. Having to change a pad every time i go to the loo (so annoying!)
Me and OH :sex: last night for the first time in freaking ages, and afterwards i had lots of pink when i wiped. And now today when i go to the loo ive got pink/brown blobs. 

Also getting a ton of BH today, and now OH is adamant that baby is on her way, bless him :haha:


----------



## crazylady5

ooh lets hope your lo isn't gonna come just yet!!! a little bit too soon!!! x


----------



## babynewbie

Yeah im not worried about her coming just yet, I know even if you lose your plug completely it can still be weeks before baby comes. I'm just not sure what it is, and im major curious I like to know what's what lol. I don't remember losing my plug with my first so I have no idea what to look out for really x


----------



## loving_life

If I were you, I'd call MW just to check, she may want to see you, she may not. But I'd definitely call because of the colour.
I've been slowly losing my plug for a couple weeks now and it's always clear but dries like a yellow colour on the pad. Hope that helps hun xx


----------



## leahsbabybump

Hi hun you may wanna call midwife about the pink spotting she will probably wanna do some swabs
with regards to gradually loosing plug i have been loosing mine a bit at a time for weeks and weeks i get little blobs of green mucus in my discharge sometimes i get large lumps of clear mucus now the midwife said this colour consistency is totally normal and that im will be loosing my plug slowly but not to worry about it as it can replenish its self


----------



## sequeena

I first lost some plug at the 33 week mark but it was green so it wasn't anything to worry about. I went into labour at 39+6 and gave birth at 40+3. I lost my plug over those 4 days. It was like yellow/red snot then got looser and looser until it was almost like yellow/red water.


----------



## chaz.n.lily

i get clear discharge that dries a funny yellowy green colour what could tht be?


----------



## leahsbabybump

chaz.n.lily said:


> i get clear discharge that dries a funny yellowy green colour what could tht be?

plug probably if its mucusy you will know if its mucusy cos it feels really horrible when it comes out it feels all kinda sticky :sick: i get it a couple of times a day 
the main thing to think is dishcharge changes all the time through pregnancy it is totally normal unless it is bloody


----------



## chaz.n.lily

aww thank you :)


----------



## JIR705

chaz.n.lily said:


> i get clear discharge that dries a funny yellowy green colour what could tht be?

That sounds like bv... bacterial vaginosis kinda like a yeast infection your doctor or midwife will give you a cream for it and it goes away.


----------



## Beauty2

JIR705 said:


> chaz.n.lily said:
> 
> 
> i get clear discharge that dries a funny yellowy green colour what could tht be?
> 
> That sounds like bv... bacterial vaginosis kinda like a yeast infection your doctor or midwife will give you a cream for it and it goes away.Click to expand...

Hey! I have BV and have to take these stupid pills only I lost them over the weekend during the move. There's a cream I can use instead???? I'll have to ask my doc for that. I hate taking the pills.


----------



## Heibi

Mine started out clear with tinges of pink and red.


----------



## mommy3times24

with my first daughter I had a lot of discharge for acouple weeks and thought nothing of it. when I went to my dr appt the dr wasnt going to check me but Itold her that I was getting a lot ofdischarge so she says I better check you. when she checkeyd me I was totally effaced and 4cm dialated at 36 weeks. so my advice to you is to get checked because that much discharge seems weird. good luck.


----------



## Beauty2

mommy3times24 said:


> with my first daughter I had a lot of discharge for acouple weeks and thought nothing of it. when I went to my dr appt the dr wasnt going to check me but Itold her that I was getting a lot ofdischarge so she says I better check you. when she checkeyd me I was totally effaced and 4cm dialated at 36 weeks. so my advice to you is to get checked because that much discharge seems weird. good luck.

I agree! With my DD I went in for routine appt 2 days before due date and I was 1 cm dilated. My MW pulled my mucous plug completely out. I went to see MW again and I was 4cm dilated and they told me to go to the hospital. 

I was told the mucous plug is like a cork in the cervix. Once you start to lose it, it means that your cervix is opening up preparing for labor which is why the plug falls out. The cork is now too small to plug up the cervix. Not sure how true this is but it makes sense. Go get checked!


----------



## sequeena

It's only a problem if the mucus plug is red though. If its green it's fine, just like your hind waters the mucus plug can replenish itself. I panicked at 33 weeks but consultant said green was fine, red wasn't


----------

